# Storm speculation thread Dec 16-17



## troy (Dec 9, 2011)

Here in CT whether folks saying they are watching a potential winter storm.   Still early but ...


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 9, 2011)

The Farmer's Almanac would suggest so.


----------



## 2sons (Dec 10, 2011)

Up at Sugarbush next weekend. What's the word on snow/rain?
Thanks.


----------



## Angus (Dec 10, 2011)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

painting an ugly pictured for essentially rest of month. horrible.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2011)

You can always count on CrapUweather for misleading, inflammatory forecasts.


----------



## allisond77 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Wishing.*

Here in north central MA I'm dreaming of a white christmas. Its time to grab the crampons and snowshoes and axes and do some real winter hiking. Temperatures ahve finally gotten colder but some moisture along with the freezing temperatures is always acceptable. :roll:


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2011)

allisond77 said:


> Here in north central MA I'm dreaming of a white christmas. Its time to grab the crampons and snowshoes and axes and do some real winter hiking. Temperatures ahve finally gotten colder but some moisture along with the freezing temperatures is always acceptable. :roll:


Go to Otis Ridge - they are cranking it out!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Angus said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/
> 
> painting an ugly pictured for essentially rest of month. horrible.



Rut Roh.

I see NOAA has forecasted a rain event in New England for the end of this week


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2011)

To make you feel worse the FIS canceled this weekend's World cup race in France.
All I gotta say is when the snow starts,my office won't find me around for weeks.  
;


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2011)

billski said:


> To make you feel worse the FIS canceled this weekend's World cup race in France.
> All I gotta say is when the snow starts,my office won't find me around for weeks.
> ;



If you mean Val D'Isere, it was cancelled a couple of weeks ago and made up in North America.  I think they are getting snow now.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> If you mean Val D'Isere, it was cancelled a couple of weeks ago and made up in North America.  I think they are getting snow now.



True dat.  The original race dates were this weekend, Dec. 10-11


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2011)

I plan on being up in Killington 12/20-12/23, there will be a storm. This is the word according the Zee.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I plan on being up in Killington 12/20-12/23, there will be a storm. This is the word according the Zee.



Who is it that whenever he goes to Florida we get a nice snowstorm here?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2011)

billski said:


> Who is it that whenever he goes to Florida we get a nice snowstorm here?



Dont know if it's me, but that happened to me twice last season where I missed 2 of the best snows, I during Christmas week, and the other late season.  This year I'll be in Florida from Dec 23 - Jan 2, so if Murphy's Law is alive, there will be a nice 10+ event slotted somewhere in there.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Who is it that whenever he goes to Florida we get a nice snowstorm here?



Either when I go west, or when I have a mid winter convention to attend, the odds of a storm seem to increase dramatically, with a very solid track record.  Too bad that my next non skiing weekend isn't until the end of January, and frankly I had enough fun lapping the few options at Mount Snow the past 3 days that I won't be "taking one for the team" to help the snow chances  

I just look at it this way, some skiing is better than no skiing, and if I really wanted to be looking at having a massive amount of powder days, I would have looked to practicing in Utah when I graduated dental school about 15 years ago.  Heck, with this past weekend being the start of my 33rd ski season, I can honestly say that I'm having just as much fun sliding down the hill now as I ever did, and that was this past weekend spending it on the same basic 3 trails all weekend!  I wouldn't call myself a powder snob, or a perfect conditions snob, I'm just a ski addict!   So I just get out an enjoy it whenever I can in whatever conditions present themselves that day, since I view that as far better being out there than just thinking about being out there!


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, looks like a sleet event for most of the region. I don't think the summits will be spared.  As winnchill says, it will be cold after that.  Well, the trend is right.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2011)

So here it is, December 16th.  I think I'll go have another brew.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm seeing some Facebook reports of snow now at the Northern resorts. Any on the spot reports, is it enough to make a positive impact? Looking at TWC seems like some decent cold weather heading into our region, and the aforementioned light snow showers. Whats up?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 17, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> I'm seeing some Facebook reports of snow now at the Northern resorts. Any on the spot reports, is it enough to make a positive impact?


It's enough to make things look white again after this past week's rain... that is about it.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not sure why, but there was evidence of plowing on I-93, but it seemed all that was really needed was salt.  Parking lot in Plym-town was icy.  Temps stayed below freezing all day.


----------



## speden (Dec 18, 2011)

One hell of a snowstorm hitting the northeast trails today.  Pretty much every webcam I can find shows guns blazing.  Ain't technology grand.  This cold snap could save the holiday week.


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 18, 2011)

speden said:


> One hell of a snowstorm hitting the northeast trails today.  Pretty much every webcam I can find shows guns blazing.  Ain't technology grand.  This cold snap could save the holiday week.



Just wait, in ten years every mountain will have tower guns on every trail. Every inch of the mountains will have snow making. And they're going to need it if this weather pattern decides to be a yearly thing.


----------

